# Cycling after a heart attack



## nainasingh (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

Cycling after a heart attack

I know there could be a lot of complication in this i came across things like this below.
http://www.caring.com/checklists/questions-after-heart-attack
But is still dont know if i can cycle after an heart attack.

any advice
thanks


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I had cancer surgery in April 09. After surgery I found a blog similar to this but for my type of cancer. It scares me that people on that site give each other medical advise. What does your doctor say? Everybody is different and I think you would be making a mistake getting advise from a bunch of people who don't know you and your condition no matter how well meaning they are.So here I am not knowing you, having no medical background, giving you advise.
Best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

One of my friends had to have stints placed in his arteries and had a heart attack prior to that, he is back on the bike a week after. He was in good shape which did not stop the attack from happening, but helped him survive with little permanent damage. Too many variables to answer what is right for you.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Number 1 advice: Talk it over with your doctor. This has to be emphasized as they will be able to give you factual advice on how to proceed safely with strenous activity. 

My opinion is it probably depends on how bad the heart attack was. If the heart suffered little or no damage, then I'd say after the doctor clears you to exercise then you should be fine. If the doc clears you to exercise, follow his advice on how much and how you can progress in exercising. 

If the heart suffered alot of damage, then I would suspect that it will affect what activities you can and cannot do; just an opinion but again I am not a doctor so I couldn't advise you adequately on this.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

had 1st attack in apr. quad bypass. 2 wks ago had another while riding. 3 bypasses clogged. got 2 stents.1 of my docs was a mtber. he told me NO TECH RIDING. because of blood thinners a bleed could be fatal. so its fire roads and double track for a year. look foreward not back. depression is very common. good luck with your recuperation. bought a titus a week before my 2nd attack. be damned if i'm not riding


----------



## DirtHog (Apr 15, 2004)

I had stents put in 8 months ago and have been on blood thinners since then. I asked my doc about mountain biking on blood thinners and he didn't see a problem so I have been riding the same stuff as always starting 4 days after the stents were put in. I do get huge bruises when I crash but no real bleeding problems. I did purchase some Hemostatic Gauze pads just in case I couldn't stop the bleeding, but I haven't had to use one yet. Here is the link to the place where I purchased them. http://www.buyemp.com/product/1113101.html


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I had congestive heart failure(CHF) in 2006, from years of smoking and meth abuse. I could not even ride around my block twice, without nearly suffocating from the task. Fast-forward to now...and I am logging 150-200 miles a week on my road and MTB. Its truly amazing how much the human body can rebound...just start SLOW and take your time. Your patience and efforts will be rewarded. 

People who suffer from Myocardial Infarction can fully recover to a better state than before the event. Building a stronger heart takes work, time and sheer devotion to beating what ails you. 

My reward for beating hypertension and CHF was losing 80 pounds of post-rehab flab. My waist went from barrel-gut size 40 to a lean six-pack, at 29 now. You must be able to accept all changes to your lifestyle now. Mine was simple diet and exercise. I'm also off three of the seven meds I was taking then.

Best of luck!


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

I sometimes ride with a guy who had a heart attack. He has to wear a HRM and ensure he doesn't go over a certain heart rate. He can't climb nor go fast, and if his HR spikes he has to take a break.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Been riding after 2 attacks over 8 years, stents only. Take your meds.


----------



## 1 slowpoke (Nov 26, 2006)

double bi-pass here.3 years ago after having a silent heart attack. i didnt waste any time getting back on the bike. 
fast forward to today i now have a weakening heart muscle, 5 weeks ago i had an icd inplanted, because of an arthima or acclerated heart beat.(ejection fraction 35%)
boc told me DO NOT STOP RIDING
but..................sence te surgery 3 years ago i have not been able to do it near as fast or as far, but i am still doing it at 52 years old.

lesten to your doc...............take your meds, especially the blood thinners.
man getting cut on those things is some kind of different. sorry for the long reply, but there is a lot to cover.
pm me for more info
JUST DONT GIVE UP

i'm just saying


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

If you are still able to ride that bike after the attack....do it, because any reduction in abdominal fat is an insurance policy against a future attack. Being chubby for most of my adult life - I just didn't want some of the fat gone...I wanted ALL OF IT GONE. 

At 45, I now have the same body type as Mark Wahlberg. Yes, my dating life has been renewed!!!


----------

